
Ask HN: Should I change my Co from C Corp to S Corp? - srameshc
I formed a C Corp anticipating funding but things didn&#x27;t happen. Now it has become a huge liability. But the product is on track and the revenue will be small. I somehow plan to bootstrap. Should I convert C to S Corp or any other advice if you ever had dealt with such a situation.
======
xq3000
In my experience, this is mostly a taxation question. Just do the math for
both options and see which way you’d pay less taxes.

It used to be that an S Corp would be more efficent up until your total
personal income/wages from all sources hits $120k a year or so. Only after
that, a C Corp becomes more efficient.

* This is mostly about wages but if you also pay yourself dividends, you should factor them in too

------
icedchai
How is it a "huge liability"? Best to ask an accountant.

